# 1899 Crescent No. 15 Pin Info



## Kato (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a 1899 Crescent No. 15 that I'm planning on having the pinstriping done.
Bike was restored years ago and the pins will be the finishing touch. I've done as much research as I can but really can't find any old photos or an original bike to see where the pins need to be. 

Any info / help would be greatly appreciated on pinstripe info / location
Thanks
Kato


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't know how accurate it is, but here is one that someone restored and the pins do look unique. See if you like them. I also saw just a few sections of another Crescent frame and it looks to have regular standard box pins in the usual places.

https://www.timemachineslimited.com/maritime/rftyor2pl919v8dylj82b4wkfy7jfz


----------



## Kato (Jun 23, 2017)

gtdohn said:


> I don't know how accurate it is, but here is one that someone restored and the pins do look unique. See if you like them. I also saw just a few sections of another Crescent frame and it looks to have regular standard box pins in the usual places.
> 
> https://www.timemachineslimited.com/maritime/rftyor2pl919v8dylj82b4wkfy7jfz




Thanks !!!
I saw one at the bicycle Museum of America here in Ohio and the box pins were wider apart than those so I agree those are unique compared to others I've seen before. I'm really hoping to find some sort of pic which is highly doubtful or maybe an original bike that still has the pins.


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 23, 2017)

Don't give up. Someone out there has to have an old photograph or a catalog showing details. I'll keep looking too.


----------



## Kato (Jun 23, 2017)

gtdohn said:


> Don't give up. Someone out there has to have an old photograph or a catalog showing details. I'll keep looking too.




I won't - really appreciate the help !!!!


----------



## Kato (Nov 22, 2017)

Kicking this back up for help...............
I've found a local pin-guy and am still looking for correct pin style or pics of an original bike.
I'm thinking the regular single box pin may be the style but I've seen other ones with the double box pins - 1 box in side the other.

Thanks in advance !!!!
Kato


----------



## Kato (Dec 1, 2017)

Throwing this back up top..........
Somebody brought up a very good pint about the pins.......maybe that bike / model never came with any.
I'm still not able to find a pic of an original so now my question is this.

If I decide to go ahead and have somebody do period correct box pins on the bike and later find out it wasn't supposed to have any have I screwed the bike up.......?
It looks OK generic black but would look a ton better with the pins done.
Opinions - suggestions........plenty of people here with a lot more knowledge than I have.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 1, 2017)

Your bike is beautiful just with the solid black color. I would suggest you wait...do your homework, don't rush it and take your time to discover what's correct! Make sure it's done right*! * There are too many poorly done restorations because of the owners naiveness, don't fall in the crowd. I also hope you have a lot of confidence in your striper?  I've see many beautiful bikes get ruined because of the weight (thickness) of the pins and the spacing – too wide!  If I were you, I'd give him a several bikes to practice on!  One commonality with the TOC bikes...the pins were delicate and tasteful!  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1899-lozier-toronto-cleveland-model-66.117748/


----------



## Kato (Dec 2, 2017)

fordsnake said:


> Your bike is beautiful just with the solid black color. I would suggest you wait...do your homework, don't rush it and take your time to discover what's correct! Make sure it's done right*! * There are too many poorly done restorations because of the owners naiveness, don't fall in the crowd. I also hope you have a lot of confidence in your striper?  I've see many beautiful bikes get ruined because of the weight (thickness) of the pins and the spacing – too wide!  If I were you, I'd give him a several bikes to practice on!  One commonality with the TOC bikes...the pins were delicate and tasteful!  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1899-lozier-toronto-cleveland-model-66.117748/




Thanks for the comments and info !!! I'm leaning towards waiting and am probably just going to clean it up some and touch up some paint chips / knicks on it.
I've contacted Bob Strucel and have also found a guy that does some of the pin work on bikes that are in the Bicycle Museum of America here in Ohio.
It would look even better with pins but if they aren't supposed to be on it I don't want to do them.
C-Yaaaaaaaaaa'
Kato


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 4, 2017)

I do not know much about Crescents but found this 1898 Model 11 on Luxlow website that appears to have original paint and striping.













I did own a 1899 Crescent No. 18 Women Shaft Drive that had original black paint with no striping.

I agree with posts above the striping from this period was thin/skinny. Here are examples of original paint and striping on a 1896 Tribune (black with gold striping) and 1902 Tribune (Tribune blue with black striping


----------



## Kato (Jun 23, 2018)

Decided not to do the pins and have decided to sell........will be posting it up soon.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 24, 2018)

Kato said:


> Decided not to do the pins and have decided to sell........will be posting it up soon.




PM sent


----------



## Kato (Jul 1, 2018)

Posted it up 4-Sale........


----------



## Waffenrad (Jul 7, 2018)

I can't say for an 1899 model, but the 1900 Crescent catalog states:  "The frames and forks are enameled in plain black or olive-green without striping or decoration of any kind."  I have a 1900 Crescent model 32 which appears to bear this out.  It's black paint looks original and there is no sign of pinstripes.


----------

